# Crappy looking silver from fixer



## Gold Trail (Oct 5, 2009)

heres 3 Toz i recovered from Kodak RA 3000 Fixer 11 gallons

I cemented it out with copper buss, washed, boiled in Hcl (should done more Hcl washes)

couldnt get it to melt right its real rough I understand the Oxy torch has something to do with it

assay at 96% i dont have a silver cell, there was 0.20 % gold and some copper in it

Ryan


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 6, 2009)

Use it to inquart your next batch of karat gold and that should clean it up.

Be sure to wash the cemented silver with hot water and check the washes with ammonium hydroxide to confirm you have removed all of the copper. Once the test shows no sign of blue you are ready to do a final rinse and melt.

Steve


----------

